# fishing is not a sport



## DuckNut

Wear your sports bra and a skirt - you'll get a better deal.


----------



## Rick D

You gotta find a nice little family owned shop. They're hard to find anymore, but if you're anywhere near the St. Petersburg area I recommend Dogfish Tackle in Largo or T.A. Mahoney's in Tampa. Great customer service, fair pricing and good selection.


----------



## MariettaMike

I've always tried to support the locals. 

The added value of local knowledge is worth more than the savings at the big box stores. And you don't have to fight through a bunch of people wandering around the store with their kids running wild.

Once you get to know them you can buy over the phone and have your stuff shipped for less than it cost to drive there and back. I recommend stopping in at any of the shops below if you are in their area. 

The Fish Hawk (Atlanta) [The owner invented the Tarpon Toad.]
http://thefishhawk.com/

Orlando Outfitters [fly tiers heaven]
http://www.orlandooutfitters.com/

Cajun Guns & Tackle (New Iberia, LA) [Cajuns know hunting & fishing.]
http://www.cajungunsandtackle.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## applecarpet

I think a good way to go is do some research and buy online. Brick and mortar stores almost always seem to be more expensive, and like you said, they hire hourly people who don't even know the products they are selling. I tend to watch fishing shows on TV, which can also give some insight into products(although probably biased as they are getting paid to promote them).


----------



## HaMm3r

I feel your pain. Was in "Dorks" as you call it this weekend, and the fishing section was a third of the size it used to be and had nothing that anyone other than a beginning angler would buy. There is a fairly new local "Pricks" near me too, and the selection there has been pathetic from the get go.

The only big retailers that still carry a reasonable selection are BPS and Gander, but Gander has gotten a lot worse the last couple of years, having removed most of their fly stuff and really limiting the saltwater tackle.

I second the vote for Orlando Outfitters. Awesome crew there and the only place around to get everything and anything you need for fly tying. They'll even order supplies for you if they don't happen to carry it.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

anytide, location?


----------



## Gramps

Late to the party but I really like this local shop.

Southeastern Fishing Tackle Liquidators

2907 North Florida Avenue 
Tampa, FL 33602


----------



## firecat1981

It's not those local Sports Authorities, it's going to be all of them. The one in Lakeland is getting rid of all it's fishing and hunting stuff too.

Talked to one of the managers a while back, he said all the stores are going to be doing that eventually. From what he told me the fishing and hunting gear has the least markup of anything in the store, usually 10-50%, but the clothes and shoes have between 100-300%. So basically it's not worth the floor space to them.


----------



## DuckNut

Did you ask them if they are changing their name to Clothing Authority?


----------

